# Java3D .obj dateien



## Bohno (22. Mrz 2009)

Hey,
ich lade die .obj dateien kann sie alle darstellen, bislang gebe ich ihne farbe indem ich ein farbiges Licht benutzen will, dieses bringt aber probleme mit sich, wenn ich verscheiden farben benutzen will. wie kann ich den einem obj. eine Farbe zu ordnen?

mfg
bohno


----------



## Bohno (23. Mrz 2009)

gegeklärt


----------



## Steev (24. Mrz 2009)

Wie?


----------

